# My big red babysitter



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pics of my guard horse and babies, Cookie is 31 next month!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is sooo sweet!!!!:inlove:


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful horse!:inlove: Happy early birthday, Cookie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow 31! Thats awesome. Perfect Babysitter!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Awwwww.... thats a beautiful horse!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great picture! Good babysitter!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's so sweet! Cookie looks like a great babysitter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You're so lucky your horse loves the goats. Mine would reach over the fence, eat their hay and then grab them by the top of the head and shake them until their necks snapped.


----------

